
TVs at PSU student center suddenly change channels away from Freeh announcement  - wglb
http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/07/12/tvs-at-psu-student-center-suddenly-change-channels-away-from-freeh-announcement/
======
smoyer
I was walking through the HUB when this occurred (looking for the ID+ center)
and didn't realize why there was so much commotion. Happy Valley hasn't been
nearly so happy the last year, and this is a lousy way to respond to the
criticism.

I personally hope that those who are guilty are punished and those who are
innocent are exonerated. If those who are culpable are removed from the
university, those with better judgement and morals might be able to move the
institution ahead.

